# English braiding...?



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

We do just county fair classes, and a small handful of rated shows. I've shown in hunter under saddle classes with my mare (mostly just the half Arabian classes, but some were open classes). We have never once braided her tail. I know a lot of people do, but I just neaten up the tail head best I can and call it good. English pleasure here is typically saddleseat, and I can assure you they are never braided :wink:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

When I was in 4-H, I was always told to braid the tail for the English classes. So, I did.


----------



## Defying Gravity (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think anyone's gonna kick you out for not having a braided tail. Even if it is custom, if you don't do it, it's not a huge deal. especially at an amateur level


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It is not a "requirement" to braid your horse's mane or tail for 4H shows, as far as I know. However, a little extra grooming on your horse does go a long way in the judge's eyes. It shows that you took the extra effort to have the nice presentation, when maybe the next exhibitor did not. Yes, judges should grade you on performance, but judges are human and first impressions do indeed make an impression.

Personally, I would absolutely braid the mane AND tail when you show. That certainly applies for hunter classes.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm with Beau. 4H horsemanship isn't much of a thing here, but 4H itself is big.

My girls show livestock and do the required demonstrations. It has been reiterated that they should look well put together. This goes for the livestock as well. We spend a ton of time with the grooming of their show animals. I would think that this train of thought would present itself in all areas of 4H.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay thank you so much everyone! I wasn't sure if we would even be looked at if we didn't have a braided tail, but thank you for the advice! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Do the whole shabang. I won a class just because I took the time to do everything. My horses even counter-cantered when the others didn't, judge said I took the time it took to present my horse well to her. I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

This isn't coming from a 4H perspective, but at A/AA shows, while it depends a little on the class (higher level classes or special classes like derbies will braid tails as well) you can absolutely just braid the mane. Tails are often not braided except for the big classes to save the hair a bit, A/AA shows are long and many horses are on the road a lot, so braiding tails for every class is tough on the hair. 

In my (granted, limited - I don't show stock horses) experience, AQHA hunter under saddle horses leave the tails unbraided quite often, while doing the manes. 

From the world I show in, you'd be fine leaving a tail unbraided at a local level show.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Gosh, compared to the mane, braiding the tail is easy. I'd do it and err on the side of caution. You aren't going to get penalized for it being braided, but you could if it's not.


----------



## ThallenCambricaltran (Dec 13, 2015)

It varies between county's, but for most it's perfectly acceptable to only have the mane braided.


----------

